# 35MM SLRs



## zogzog60 (Sep 27, 2007)

I realise this is Digital Photo techniques, but I thought I would ask!

How many of you still use 35mm cameras?
I work in the photo lab in Boots, and work with, in comparison to most peoples expectations, a surprisingly large amount of 35mm films (although digital prints are becoming more popular and taking up more of my time!) and as such I feel attached to the 35mm film! 

Just gauging reponses for my own personal satisfaction,
Cheers,
Jamie


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I have a 35mm SLR but TBH i just don't use it very often, but i won't part with it.

There is a lot to be said for drum scanning a 35mm neg if you are really looking for a very high quality digital image!


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

I've still got an Olympus OM10 but last used it about two years ago. I was offered £25 for it too as part ex in Jessops, which surprised me really, given I've had it since 1983, you get used to things having virtually no value at all these days once they're a few years old. I'll keep it, but doubt I'll actually use it again, been bitten by the digital bug with it's instant results and 'if it's crap, delete it and take it again' user friendliness :thumb:


----------



## Lirin (Jun 9, 2008)

I also use an OM10, and favour 35mm for black and white over digital, though I've been pro editing for years now. My favourite camera is one I had as a beginner- a Canon T90. It's survived being dropped down a flight of concrete steps at a local football riot, being run over, and escaped being set on fire once..... how could I not love it?

I still use large format, though it's getting extremely hard to find a printer, let alone a good one.... for that I use a Hassleblad with a 500mm lens- love the feeling I get using it.

My partner's thoroughly sick of me talking cameras to him, though doesn't seem to mind me photographing his coupe....


----------



## symun (Dec 7, 2007)

My old man has been a keen photographer for about 30 years so he has built up quite a collection of bodies and lenses for 35mm.
He caved in and bought a fuji finepix 9000 and the digital bug hit him big time.
He now owns a canon eos something or other and has offloaded the fuji to me ( woohoo).
Anyway, the last time i asked him he said he had 3 minolta bodies (35mm)and about 6 or 7 different lense which are not compatible with any digital slr's.
He has looked on ebay to roughly price up his stuff and he reckons they are only worth about 50 quid, no one wants them.
I was at his house the other day and noticed he still has a few 35mm films in his fridge, they were about 2 years out of date but he still wont throw them away.


----------



## Lirin (Jun 9, 2008)

Yeah, I'm a bit like that.

I have every camera still that I've ever owned or been given, and as some are worth next to nothing, I see little point in giving them away or selling- I use some as holiday cameras instead- i don't mind if they get battered or stolen.

I've 3 Canon T90's- one bought, second was a backup, and third was given to me in a couple of big cardboard boxes full of treasures- local photography store retired, and gave me a few bits, as I'd helped repair some stuff etc.

I've a Canon D30, Olympus OM10 and OM20, Minolta X7, EOS 300 film, Hasselblad, Canon 5D, EOS 10, EOS 10d, Nikon FM2, and a box full of compacts. I've assorted lens for all. 

Most I haven't bought at all, but have been given!


----------



## zogzog60 (Sep 27, 2007)

This is quite interesting to read, as Im thinking about taking up my old 35mm camera, which was given to me and having a play about with it!
Its a minolta 5000, was bought brand new for £500 back in yesteryear. I never really got into photography enough to learn about it though!


----------



## Lirin (Jun 9, 2008)

I do still play around with mine a lot, though have to admit I'm lax about developing the films- I have a number of black and white films my local printer won't process, saying it'll ruin her machine- though they're colour based black and white, and are C-41 development!

I've no idea what's on them now, will be a nice surprise at some point.


----------



## zogzog60 (Sep 27, 2007)

Well, boots will process your c-41 films, as our machines are even capable of handling black and white films, well at least in my work they are!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

have a 35mm body, keep hankering after using it again, but the sheer hassle of buying, taking, developing films means I know I never will  It also means spending £ to do it, but perhaps most of all I view most of my images electronically at the moment anyway, which is perhaps the killer....very few get printed to a significant size and displayed....


----------



## Jaygo (Apr 7, 2008)

Interestingly there are some professional photographers who still prefer film - David Bailey for one.

http://www.davidbaileyphotography.com/

They argue the modern digital cameras, the lenses, are too sharp for a lot of their work.

A bit like the old vinyl records.

Some people still argue they produce a better smoother 'sound' than CD's because they are analogue and therefore work in the same way the human eye/brain combination work - analogue - not lots of little steps/jumps like digital.


----------



## German Taxi (Nov 6, 2007)

I am still to take the path to digital.

I have 2 Nikon bodies, an F90 and an F90X and 3 Nikkor lenses. If/when I do take the digital route I think I'll go for Nikon so I can continue to use my Nikkor lenses (20-35mm f2.8, 35-70mm f2.8 and 300mm f4). But I really would like one with a full frame sensor as I can't be bothered with the conversion and losing the wide angles. I expect one day more/most/all(?) digital SLRs will have a full frame sensor and I'm prepared to wait to see if that happens.

I also have a Ricoh GR1s, which is fabulous (don't like zoom lens compacts as I feel it compromises quality further) and I think I will get it's digital brother, the GR (if it's still available!) until those reasonably priced, full frame, Nikon Digital SLRs become available!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

German Taxi said:


> I am still to take the path to digital.
> 
> I have 2 Nikon bodies, an F90 and an F90X and 3 Nikkor lenses. If/when I do take the digital route I think I'll go for Nikon so I can continue to use my Nikkor lenses (20-35mm f2.8, 35-70mm f2.8 and 300mm f4). But I really would like one with a full frame sensor as I can't be bothered with the conversion and losing the wide angles. I expect one day more/most/all(?) digital SLRs will have a full frame sensor and I'm prepared to wait to see if that happens.
> 
> I also have a Ricoh GR1s, which is fabulous (don't like zoom lens compacts as I feel it compromises quality further) and I think I will get it's digital brother, the GR (if it's still available!) until those reasonably priced, full frame, Nikon Digital SLRs become available!


There is a very reliable rumour/source that a new D300 will be out soon with a full frame sensor from the D3 which is gonna be called the D700

prob gonna be around the £2k mark on release and dropping to about £1600 after a few months.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

German Taxi said:


> I also have a Ricoh GR1s, which is fabulous (don't like zoom lens compacts as I feel it compromises quality further) and I think I will get it's digital brother, the GR (if it's still available!) until those reasonably priced, full frame, Nikon Digital SLRs become available!


I have a GR-D and its lovely to use - full manual control, 8mp sensor and lovely build :thumb: 28mm equiv lens is very nice and personally love wide angle stuff


----------



## German Taxi (Nov 6, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> I have a GR-D and its lovely to use - full manual control, 8mp sensor and lovely build :thumb: 28mm equiv lens is very nice and personally love wide angle stuff


Don't think you really need more than 8MP, would you agree? I also favour the wide angle more often too. Although I have a range of zoom lenses, I am now more taken with idea of the prime lens up to 50mm and in that context the GR-D seems to fit that bill (somewhat uniquely among digital compacts, I think?).

rmorgan84, that's very interesting about the Nikon full frame model. Dunno if I'm ready to lob out circa £1600 on a body at the moment, but I expect it will last a lifetime and have more than enough features for anyone. Now you've got me thinking! Would you happen to know if my old SB-27 speedlight would work with it?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Yeah the Sb-27 will work, it won't be able to take advantage of a lot of the fancy features the D700 would be able to offer such as auto aperture, but as a basic flash it will work!


----------



## German Taxi (Nov 6, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> Yeah the Sb-27 will work, it won't be able to take advantage of a lot of the fancy features the D700 would be able to offer such as auto aperture, but as a basic flash it will work!


Oh dear. So, basically, I could use all my existing gear (to some extent). Time to start saving........


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

German Taxi said:


> Oh dear. So, basically, I could use all my existing gear (to some extent). Time to start saving........


yup :lol:


----------



## kennethsross (Jun 19, 2008)

Bought a Canon AE1 in 1980, and have used Canon SLR cameras ever since. Presently have a 10D, and an EOS5 film camera. Love the eye-selected focus points on the '5' and wish this was available on a digital body.


----------



## Snowglobe (Jan 12, 2008)

We have 2 Minolta film slrs with a variety of lenses. We have recently bought a Sony Alpha D slr and all the Minolta kit works on that.

Results so far have been good, but getting used to digital is taking some time.

I can't fault Digital compacts, they are great for shoving in a pocket. 

I like the SLR best though, I feel more comfortable with it.


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

I have a Nikon FM2 that I use because I do photography and video at university.

Love the Slr's. They make you appreciate how much science goes into a photograph aswell as giving you a feel of achievement if you print the pictures yourself in the darkroom.


----------



## Lirin (Jun 9, 2008)

kennethsross said:


> Bought a Canon AE1 in 1980, and have used Canon SLR cameras ever since. Presently have a 10D, and an EOS5 film camera. Love the eye-selected focus points on the '5' and wish this was available on a digital body.


It is available as a software upgrade on Canon digital- though any software upgrade voids your warranty.


----------

